# Proforms & shipping



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

What's good everyone... Picked up a Forum Scallywag 151 today and I'm PUMPED to get out on this thing!!! 

Has anyone ordered gear using Proform before? If so does anyone know if the 4-6 week shipping time is accurate? I ordered 2 sets of bindings ,2 pairs of boots, a helmet and a jacket... I need to get this shit in the next 19 days... 

Nervous that it won't be here in time!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally speaking, yes that is accurate. In fact unless you luck out you probably won't get your gear until after the first of the year. The manufacturers are too busy dealing with Holiday business. If you had of ordered a few weeks ago, you might have squeaked through. I'd say right now you are probably going to get your stuff the first week of Jan. Then again you might get lucky. You never know.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Generally speaking, yes that is accurate. In fact unless you luck out you probably won't get your gear until after the first of the year. The manufacturers are too busy dealing with Holiday business. If you had of ordered a few weeks ago, you might have squeaked through. I'd say right now you are probably going to get your stuff the first week of Jan. Then again you might get lucky. You never know.


That suckkkkkkks!!! I'm gonna give it a few days and give a call. Hopefully I can work out some sort of expedited shipping agreement.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just keep in mind, you don't want to piss them off. They are absolutely under no obligation to fulfill the order for you. Pro form is a perk and they can easily deny it for anyone. We had a guy at a mountaineering shop I worked at that pissed off one vendor so much that he couldn't pro form anything from them. 

The unspoken rule is you'll get it when you get it. You are getting stuff under wholesale so it's worth the wait imo.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

What is proform exaclty? And if they said 4-6 weeks I wouldn't expect it in 19 days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lareaper said:


> What is proform exaclty? And if they said 4-6 weeks I wouldn't expect it in 19 days.


It's a way for people who work in the industry to get gear for a steep discount (usually around 50% off). It's obviously great for the people who get the discount and it benefits the company through word of mouth and visibility.

For instance, Snowolf is an instructor. Some of his students are likely to take note of the gear he uses and some will almost certainly look that direction when they go to buy. If they ask him, he's almost certainly to speak highly of his gear if he's been happy with it. That provides a great ROI (return on investment) for the company.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Pro-form is a way for industry insiders. i.e. retailers, employees in the industry, pro-riders (people that get ride in competitions and our sponsored.) Because these type of people are in the public eye companies give a discounted/ (or free for full sponsorship) on their gear. There are expectations that we will not abuse our pro-forms for others and also send people to local ships that sell their gear.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Totally depends on the company. I got my new Voile split board Pro Form and it came within a week...:thumbsup:


You got your order in before the Holiday rush. When I proformed my first split from Voile I did it right around now. I didn't get it until the first week of January. They warned me that they weren't filling pro form orders until after the Holidays.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

It sounds like you might be inexperienced at this. Please figure out what the first rule of pro form is. I'll give a hint, it's the same as the first rule of fight club.

In your situation I think talking directly to the company would have been the obvious choice for your question.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, pro forms are not big industry secret. Ok to talk about as far as I know. To offer someone a pro form that you have is a big no no.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First rule of proform is you never talk about proform it's a thank you to you not something everyone should know about. Suddenly now everyone is all why am I paying retail when this fuck is getting it at 60% off. Seriously you proformed it and think it should be right there you fucking rookie.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Meh, pro forms are not big industry secret. Ok to talk about as far as I know. To offer someone a pro form that you have is a big no no.


While it may not be a secret, it's not supposed to be talked about in public. Most brands will have that in writing like so, "We especially ask that you not share your price or any benefits you receive with anybody outside the realm of your membership". I feel posting in a public form is covered by that statment.

People have been doing stupid shit and it's going to ruin it for everyone. Example, spouting off about the benefits you are recieving, in front of a customer about to make a full pop purchase in a retail shop. While the OP is a looong way from that, it's best not to talk about it in public. It only took one jackhole to shut down all pro sales of a clothing line for the entire East Coast.

Now that the OPs question has been answered I suggest this thread be deleted.

Edit: Looks like BA posted while I was writing.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Grizz has a point... I want in, what the hell


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

So a proform is pretty much just a sponsorship or a discount to people working in the industry?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

What the fuck! and i`m paying retail!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lareaper said:


> So a proform is pretty much just a sponsorship or a discount to people working in the industry?


the rules vary from company to company


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have a problem paying retail, go work for a shop to get your pro form. It's a nice perk, but may not be making the money that you do at your current job. I've had pro form and I have not had pro form for various companies. To be honest I think I have pro formed 3 things in my entire life. Most of the time I am paying full pop for something I want, or looking for sales on items I'm getting. 

If the OP was trying to sell his pro form like we had another member do a few years back, I'd delete this thread. 

Probably not in the best taste to talk about who you got pro form from, but that's between the OP and the manufacturer. Consequences due to this thread are his alone. If he asks me to delete the thread I will. Pro form is no secret. I don't care if some in the industry don't like it being talked about. Tough. You don't have to offer it then. Of course your relationship with your retailers might deteriorate to the point you don't have a sales outlet with them. Then again, how the companies deal with pro form is up to them, it's not my call.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

To be fair, the OP didn't state what Proform actually is, but it is obvious that it should be mentioned as little as possible, if not at all in a public setting...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess I have to ask. Would this be available to members of ski patrol? It's a volunteer deal, so some discounts would be nice. I suppose I could just wait til the fourth and ask my patrol director since you guys want to be all skull and bones about it :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to check with your ski patrol director. Generally speaking the organization has the deals set up with the manufacturers. See what they tell you what you can get.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont see how people could really get upset by this. I would like to think most people get deals working in there certain industries. It seems more than reasonable. 

For your average joe rider to get upset by this is retarded. Especially considering how much shit gets marked down at the end of the season.

The percentage of the deal should always stay hidden though. Thats truly noone's buisness but the dude and the company.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

little devil said:


> I dont see how people could really get upset by this. I would like to think most people get deals working in there certain industries. It seems more than reasonable.
> 
> For your average joe rider to get upset by this is retarded. Especially considering how much shit gets marked down at the end of the season.
> 
> The percentage of the deal should always stay hidden though. Thats truly noone's buisness but the dude and the company.


Agreed. Every job has its perks and there is always someone jealous of another person's perk. I am happy that the companies give discounts, especially to the instructors. 

I am surprised though that the companies don't make people sign NDA's since the discount is probably the mark up value.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I agree the percentage that a certain company is giving is not open for discussion. I did ball park it, but the offers are really across the board. There is no "standard". It is a great perk, and shop people deserve it too. Most could not afford to be out on gear that they are recommending to you without it. That alone gives props to the manufacturers for doing it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

little devil said:


> I dont see how people could really get upset by this. I would like to think most people get deals working in there certain industries. It seems more than reasonable.


This. Everyone that works in virtually any industry gets a discount. It's just the way the world works. For instance, my dad worked for a luxury furniture company for years. I (and most of my family) have an entire house full of amazing furniture and we paid literally pennies on the dollar for all of it.

If you work in a business that doesn't include some type of perks, I'd suggest polishing up the old resume. As far as industry perks go, pro forms are pretty weak to be honest.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

pro forms are also a little annoying.. say you work in a tune shop like i have been. very hard to get pro form from some cause we're not directly selling their product --- even though we'd probably be the first to TALK about it since people still do ask questions.

I think the better benefits of this industry is the deals on local slopes -- even some of the bigger ones (like Mt Snow etc) out here give benefits to those in the industry. All in all, the pay will suck, but certainly you save money if you're deep into this sport by workin in it


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

From my experience this is how long it takes companies to ship pro form orders:

Burton: 2-3 weeks delivery (includes sub brands like Forum)
North Face: 7 business days
Merrell: 3 weeks
Holden: LOL May
Mountain HardWare: 5 Days
Arc'Teryx: 1-2 Days
Salomon: 2 weeks
Rossignol: 2 weeks
K2: 3 weeks

15-20% off of Wholesale is the standard for pro-form orders and you get whatevers left on the warehouse shelves after the season has been bought up and shipped to retailers. So being XL and liking the color black really helps. 15-20% off wholesale is usually a 75% cut off the MSRP.


----------

